# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Наши фотографии

## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Двиджати Пуджаку в реальной жизни, но никогда не узнала бы по этим аватарам.


Это самое свежее мое фото, правда в докторском обличии, исходник аватары... так хоть узнаете?

----------


## Darshana

Респект. Примите мои поклоны за этот поступок.
dandavat

----------


## Наталья А.

> Это самое свежее мое фото, правда в докторском обличии, исходник аватары... так хоть узнаете?


Джай! Наконец-то сбылася моя мячта. biggrin1

----------


## Darshana

> Джай! Наконец-то сбылася моя мячта. biggrin1


rgunimagu
Наталья, еще кого бы Вы хотели увидеть?mig

----------


## Наталья А.

> Наталья, еще кого бы Вы хотели увидеть?mig


Сами знаете кого, кто тут целую теорию подвёл под "скрытность"... sorry Но тут уже не по этикету фотки клянчить. namaste Мы пойдём другим путём. biggrin1

----------


## Kamini dasi

> так хоть узнаете?


так узнаю)
а Вы меня нет?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> а Вы меня нет?


Ну почему нет? Узнаю, конечно.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот тут ,почти не фотошопила.Только яркости прибавила картинке ,чтоб что-то можно было разглядеть,а то фото  тёмным вышло.

----------


## Наталья А.

> Наталья, еще кого бы Вы хотели увидеть?mig


Даршана, а ведь я Вас тоже не узнала бы. biggrin1 Видела 3 Ваших фото - 2 аватарки и 1 на вашем сайте, но так и не поняла, как Вы выглядите. sorry Поняла только, что точно не блондинка... biggrin1

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Я Олю сразу узнала,по выдающимся чертам лица :-)

----------


## Наталья А.

> Это уже оффтоп, однако напомню, что внешность обманчива. Может быть красавица (красавец), и глаза такие честные-честные, и улыбка такая открытая-открытая... а человек себе на уме.


Хотя бы сможешь показать потом это фото кому надо и спросить: а кто это? Мало ли... (Это я про ситуации - когда по делам контактируешь; а мейлы - это такой пшик, непонятно, с кем общаешься. blink)

----------


## Kamini dasi

Нада, оно и счас темное( у тебя ж классная есть, с гарбузами. 
я свою тож не фотошопила, но контрастнее сделала, а то было как в тумане, не люблю такие.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вот как здорово! Крупный план пошел с выходом из-за печки. Так мы имперсонализм и победим. Здорово воспринимать человека целиком, а не только говорящую голову, тем более какие-то странные заменители головы. Кто следующий?

----------


## Darshana

> Даршана, а ведь я Вас тоже не узнала бы.  Видела 3 Ваших фото - 2 аватарки и 1 на вашем сайте, но так и не поняла, как Вы выглядите. sorry Поняла только, что точно не блондинка... biggrin1


 Даже не знаю как Вам помочь.smilies Сколько нужно фото,чтобы Вы про меня поняли, какого размера и под каким ракусом?rgunimagu Видите народ говорит, что по аватаре я хорошо опознаюсь. У меня же в ЖД  в блоге были большие фотографии. Вы разве не видели?

----------


## Наталья А.

> У меня же в ЖД  в блоге были большие фотографии. Вы разве не видели?


В ЖД точно такого не было. Или я пропустила... )))
А почему смайлики сейчас просто буквами, а не картинками... или это только у меня так видится?

----------


## Лена

> Ну вот,а я всегда с надеждой,что пригодится знать хоть чуть преданных.Я некоторых узнавала.Югала прити например узнала,Найка наянанвиту ...Тётя Катя меня узнала.Всё таки кого то узнаёшь,не всех ,но всё же.


 зови сюда к нам тетю Катю ... хде они там все ? (

----------


## Darshana

> В ЖД точно такого не было. Или я пропустила... )))


Было.. было. Просто Вы позже подключились чем я. У меня там блог был и на первых страницах я размещала фото для знакомства. Меня Гандхарвика д.д. просила.



> А почему смайлики сейчас просто буквами, а не картинками... или это только у меня так видится?


 Это я кодировку смайликов сменила для  устранения технической неисправности и как следствие по старой кодировке форум смайликов не находит.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Я фотку эту выложила в профиле, но там маленькая получилась (не по моей вине).

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Это самое свежее мое фото, правда в докторском обличии, исходник аватары... так хоть узнаете?


Вот чесслово, на аватре не сильное сходство с исходной фото))))) Можете кидать в меня тапочком, но не вижу большого сходства, на фото лучше))) Кстати, тапочки с вайшнавских стоп принимаю в дар...

----------


## Лена

> Я фотку эту выложила в профиле, но там маленькая получилась (не по моей вине).


прекрасно, всегда б так )))))) 

п.с. а я любого узнаю, у меня талант ..все похожи на себя и всех при встрече узнаю  и если случайно увижу

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Нада, оно и счас темное( у тебя ж классная есть, с гарбузами. 
> я свою тож не фотошопила, но контрастнее сделала, а то было как в тумане, не люблю такие.


Я сфотала какая сейчас-утомлённая отсутствием солнца и всякими нудными обязательствами.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> зови сюда к нам тетю Катю ... хде они там все ? (


не знаю,заняты видимо.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Вот чесслово, на аватре не сильное сходство с исходной фото))))) Можете кидать в меня тапочком, но не вижу большого сходства, на фото лучше))) Кстати, тапочки с вайшнавских стоп принимаю в дар...


 а что кто-то тапочки носит? у меня нету,терпеть не могу,но зато есть валенки

----------


## Kamini dasi

и у меня есть валенки, а тапочек нету.

----------


## Наталья А.

> я свою тож не фотошопила, но контрастнее сделала, а то было как в тумане, не люблю такие.


А как это делать, на какую кнопку в Фотошопе нужно нажимать, и как она называется в английской версии?

----------


## Kamini dasi

> А как это делать, на какую кнопку в Фотошопе нужно нажимать, и как она называется в английской версии?


а я не в фотошопе, а в "диспетчере рисунков от майкрософт офис", вот как это называется. а там надо выбрать _рисунок - яркость и контрастность._ 
а фотошопить я не умею.

----------


## rubicon18

А зачем фотошопить? Берите пример с меня...

----------


## Dravida das

Ладно, тоже поддержим начинание  :smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну и я тогда покажусь-а то никак не совладаю  с Пикассо-чтоб аватарку сделать.
я-которая слева :smilies: )

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> ну и я тогда покажусь-а то никак не совладаю  с Пикассо-чтоб аватарку сделать.


Вот, можете взять.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

спасибо огромное Лакшмана Прана Прабху!!

----------

